# Mp Second Hand Malfunction



## deannoel (Jan 10, 2007)

My second hand movement is really weak. Actually now it moves while shaking the watch. Did I ruin the gear by changing the time? Is teh watch still going to keep time? While laying flat, the hand moves as it should, but if I hold it up, the hand slips. Darn. Any help?

My watch is the AS 2063.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It just sounds like the hand has become loose on the pinion. Either take/send it back to where you bought it from or have a local repairer just refit the seconds hand.


----------



## deannoel (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks. Finding someone to fix it will be a challenge for sure. I don't want to comment negatively on our society, but I'm guessing that it is becoming a lost art.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Whatever you do dont go to one of these watch hospitals or cheapo watch stalls .

You will need to find a good old fashioned watch repairer.

Ask for a price to put it right.

I feel your pain however. There are a lot of shitehawks out there piss arsing about with watches who no ***** all about them.

Just give the shitehawks two fingers and find someone genuine

Good luck

I was in Bury last Saturday. A watch type Hospital quoted a woman Â£15 to change a battery in a Sekonda watch.

I pulled her to one side and said I would do it for her in 5 minutes.

I asked her to stay outside Holland and Barret

I got a battery off the market for Â£1

I got the back off no trouble with my fine penknife

I had no trouble with the seal and did it in two minutes

She asked how much

I charged her nowt


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats very nice of you Griff!

Good man!


----------

